# Harvest Time



## robertr (Nov 6, 2016)

Harvest time. Three Buckeye Purple x Island Sweet Skunk and one Buckye Purple x Elephant Stomper. 9 weeks.

Stomper is front right in first pic and the last two pics are the Stomper. 

View attachment IMG_2389 (1024x717).jpg


View attachment IMG_2390 (1024x742).jpg


View attachment IMG_2397 (1024x807).jpg


View attachment IMG_2393 (1024x984).jpg


View attachment IMG_2398 (1024x819).jpg


View attachment IMG_2395 (1024x977).jpg


View attachment IMG_2400 (1024x880).jpg


View attachment IMG_2396 (1024x966).jpg


View attachment IMG_2401 (1024x1016).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2016)

How beautiful...  I like the rosette one... Actually I like all of them. Just lovely Robertr. Congratulations on a very nice finish.


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2016)

Very yummy looking. Nice job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2016)

Ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice buds:aok:


----------



## robertr (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I am happy with how they turned out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2016)

Very pretty frosty buds.  Interesting that they are not purple--must not have transferred over to the crosses?  My Buck-eye Purple was SO purple


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

:48::clap:


----------

